# it is ordered and decreed



## selma83

Bună ziua,

este vorba de o sentinţă judecătorească de divorţ în care se regăseşte de foarte multe ori expresia "it is ordered and decreed" urmată de ceea ce hotărăşte instanţa (ex: it is ordered and decreed that the petitioner shall pay the child's insurance, etc)

nu cunosc expresia exactă în limba română, dar încercarea mea ar fi "se hotărăşte şi decretă".

poate cineva cu mai multe cunoştinţe juridice sau de limbaj juridic îmi poate spune care este expresia standard în română 

mulţumesc şi spor la pregătiri pentru sărbători


----------



## farscape

E o formulare standard în procesele de divorţ, bănuiesc că ţine cumva şi de tradiţie...
"Instanţa/Curtea hotărăşte..." - nu cunosc formularea/conţinutul unei hotărâri de divorţ, dar ştiu că instanţele (în România) hotărăsc (hotărâre de divorţ) şi ordonă; n-am idee dacă şi decretează. 

Mai mult, formula _decree of divorce_ este direct echivalentă cu hotărâre de divorţ. Dacă important este doar conţinutul, eu m-aş limita numai la "Instanţa hotărăşte". Dacă şi forma e importantă aş opta pentru ordonă în loc de decretează.

Later,


----------



## selma83

farscape said:


> E o formulare standard în procesele de divorţ, bănuiesc că ţine cumva şi de tradiţie...
> "Instanţa/Curtea hotărăşte..." - nu cunosc formularea/conţinutul unei hotărâri de divorţ, dar ştiu că instanţele (în România) hotărăsc (hotărâre de divorţ) şi ordonă; n-am idee dacă şi decretează.
> 
> Mai mult, formula _decree of divorce_ este direct echivalentă cu hotărâre de divorţ. Dacă important este doar conţinutul, eu m-aş limita numai la "Instanţa hotărăşte". Dacă şi forma e importantă aş opta pentru ordonă în loc de decretează.
> 
> Later,


----------



## selma83

Bună, mulţumesc mult de sugestii. Am ales cea din urma variantă, si anume "Instanţa hotărăşte şi ordonă" cred că se potrivea cel mai bine în context.
 
Mulţumesc din nou şi sărbători fericite! sper ca anul acesta toţi să avem un Crăciun alb


----------

